# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  سؤال عن قطعة ، منها : وكم من صحيح مات من غير علة ... الخ

## مسلم بن عبدالله

السلام عليكم :

أفيدوني أفادكم الله بتكملة قطعةٍ هذان البيتان منها ، وقائلِها :

وكم من صحيح مات من غير علةٍ _-_ وكم من سقيم عاش حينًا من الدهر
وكم من فتى يمسي ويصبح ضاحكًا _-_ وقد نُسِجَتْ أكفانُه وهو لا يدري

----------


## يحيى صالح

عــليـك بتـقـوى الله إن كـنــت غافلا ** يأتيك الرزاق من حيث لا تدري
فــكـيـف تخاف الـفــــقـر والله رازقـا** فقد رزق الطير والحوت في البحر 
ومـــن ظــن أن الــرزق يــأتي بـقوة** ما أكل العصفور شيئا مع النسر 
تـزود عن الــدنـــيـا فــإنـك لا تـدري **إذا جن عليك الليل هل تعيش إلى الفجر 
فكم من صـحيح مات من غـيـر عـلة** وكم من سقيم عاش حين من الدهر
وكم من فتى أمـسى وأصـبح ضاحكا**وأكفانه في الغيب تسنج وهو لا يدري 
فمن عاش ألفا وألفين **فلا بد من يوم يسير إلى القبرِِِِ

و هو من ديوان الإمام الشافعي و يمكنك تحميله من هنا :

http://www.almeshkat.net/books/archive/books/safi.zip

----------


## همع الهوامع

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> عــليـك بتـقـوى الله إن كـنــت غافلا ** يأتيك الرزاق من حيث لا تدري
> فــكـيـف تخاف الـفــــقـر والله رازقـا** فقد رزق الطير والحوت في البحر 
> ومـــن ظــن أن الــرزق يــأتي بـقوة** ما أكل العصفور شيئا مع النسر 
> تـزود عن الــدنـــيـا فــإنـك لا تـدري **إذا جن عليك الليل هل تعيش إلى الفجر 
> فكم من صـحيح مات من غـيـر عـلة** وكم من سقيم عاش حين من الدهر
> وكم من فتى أمـسى وأصـبح ضاحكا**وأكفانه في الغيب تسنج وهو لا يدري 
> فمن عاش ألفا وألفين **فلا بد من يوم يسير إلى القبرِِِِ
> و هو من ديوان الإمام الشافعي و يمكنك تحميله من هنا :
> http://www.almeshkat.net/books/archive/books/safi.zip


هذا الرابط لم يعمل ، والأبيات التي جلبتَ جزاك الله خيراً في بعضها نظر شديد وبعضها لا يتزن ، فإن كنتَ نقلتها من الرابط الذي أشرتَ إليه فقد كفيتنا المؤونة وأعلمتنا أن تلك النسخة ليست صحيحة فنبحث عن غيرها ، وإن كنتَ نقلتها من حفظك فأرجو منك أن تصححها لي .

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
البيتان، أخي الفاضل، جزء من مقطوعة متداولة، تتمتها: 

وكَمْ مِن صِغارٍ يُرتجى طولُ عُمْرِهم ---- وقد أُدخلت أجسادُهم ظُلمةَ القبرِ
وكَمْ مِن عروسٍ زيَّنوها لزوجِها ---- وقد نُسجت أكفانُها وهي لا تدري

وتروى بألفاظ أخرى، فيها نوع اضطراب وزيادة أو نقصان.
والذي في ديوان الإمام علي –رضي الله عنه- منسوباً إليه:
تُؤَمِّلُ في الدنيا طويلاً ولا تدري ---- إِذا جَنَّ لَيلٌ هل تعيش إلى الفجرِ
فكَمْ مِنْ صحيحٍ مات مِنْ غيْر عِلَّة ٍ---- وَكَمْ مِنْ عليلٍ عاش دهراً إلى دهرِ
وَكَمْ مِنْ فَتى ً يُمْسي وَيُصْبِح آمِناً ---- وقد نُسجَتْ أكفانُه وهْوَ لا يدري

والشعر المنسوب إلى علي بن أبي طالب، مثل معظم ما يُنسَب إليه من كلام، يحتاج إلى تمحيص.
والله أعلم.

----------


## يحيى صالح

أما الرابط فهاكه :
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open.php?cat=17&book=16
و صدق أخي / الواحدي فيما قال.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

عزيزي " يحيى صالح " الرابط صلح ، لكني ما وجدت القطعة في الديوان ، فمن أين ذكرتَ أنها للشافعي ؟؟

شكر الله سعيك أنتَ ، وأخانا الواحدي

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

عزيزي " يحيى صالح " الرابط صلح ، لكني ما وجدت القطعة في الديوان ، فمن أين ذكرتَ أنها للشافعي ؟؟
شكر الله سعيك أنتَ ، وأخانا الواحدي

----------


## يحيى صالح

من هنا :
http://rewayat2.com/vb/showthread.php?p=20490

و من هنا :
http://www.alrakoba.com/vb/f390/caaa...0-a-43362.html

و من هنا :
http://www.55a.net/vb/showthread.php?p=44330

و من هنا:
http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/showthread-t_59655.html

و من هنا:
http://www.azhar-bader.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97

و من هنا:
http://www.th7bi.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8462

أراه يكفي.(ابتسامة )

----------

